# A few kids who made academy teams recently



## vivamexico (Sep 5, 2019)

These kids played with my kids at different ages and were recently offered spots on top academy teams. Some common things about these players on their teams: they were the fastest, had the most endurance, had the most shots (not the most goals), they played the most minutes, had very good control and skill (top 3 on the team). I think many of their peers, and parents, were in awe of how hard these kids were able to play, and how long, without really looking tired. Another common thing was that these kids, when given the chance to pass or make someone else better, they rarely did. They were more likely to take players on and had the courage to lose the ball in critical areas whereas other players were looking to pass to them. They took free kicks and stepped up to take PKs. These kids would not get yelled at by the coaches for making mistakes, usually, or get taken out, but other players would, so they were coached differently too. I always wondered if it was their parents egging them to play that way, or if it was the kids themselves. Skills and confidence and endurance.


----------



## Justus (Sep 5, 2019)

vivamexico said:


> These kids played with my kids at different ages and were recently offered spots on top academy teams. Some common things about these players on their teams: they were the fastest, had the most endurance, had the most shots (not the most goals), they played the most minutes, had very good control and skill (top 3 on the team). I think many of their peers, and parents, were in awe of how hard these kids were able to play, and how long, without really looking tired. Another common thing was that these kids, when given the chance to pass or make someone else better, they rarely did. They were more likely to take players on and had the courage to lose the ball in critical areas whereas other players were looking to pass to them. They took free kicks and stepped up to take PKs. These kids would not get yelled at by the coaches for making mistakes, usually, or get taken out, but other players would, so they were coached differently too. I always wondered if it was their parents egging them to play that way, or if it was the kids themselves. Skills and confidence and endurance.


Hard to say.  Gr8t insights to your observations.  My dd loves the passing game.  A lot of times in the past the ball is gone and never to come back to her.  Her new team is one group of girls with a team first mindset.  Like the give & go in hoops.  Having a ball Hogg on a basketball court is the same thing. Top scorer on 35% shooting.  It sucks!!!!.  I think at this young age it's important to show the scouts at DA you're not afraid to go 1 v 1 and be top dog.  I see 10 other players and wonder what the heck is going on in some of the games I saw.  Let them go, all will be better.  More touches for the other 7-8 players which=more fun for all.  Good luck this weekend


----------



## timbuck (Sep 5, 2019)

The ball tends to gravitate toward the best players.  
Aggressive, fast, never stop players stand out in a crowd.
Sometimes that "ball hog" player is a ball hog because they don't trust their teammates.  Which is why it's important to be on a team where everyone is on the same page from a talent, athleticism and work ethic perspective.

And many coaches think "Wow.  Look at that player.  If I could get a hold of them, I could really make them special."  (And then they tell this to the parents who eat it up)


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 5, 2019)

vivamexico said:


> These kids played with my kids at different ages and were recently offered spots on top academy teams. Some common things about these players on their teams: they were the fastest, had the most endurance, had the most shots (not the most goals), they played the most minutes, had very good control and skill (top 3 on the team). I think many of their peers, and parents, were in awe of how hard these kids were able to play, and how long, without really looking tired. Another common thing was that these kids, when given the chance to pass or make someone else better, they rarely did. They were more likely to take players on and had the courage to lose the ball in critical areas whereas other players were looking to pass to them. They took free kicks and stepped up to take PKs. These kids would not get yelled at by the coaches for making mistakes, usually, or get taken out, but other players would, so they were coached differently too. I always wondered if it was their parents egging them to play that way, or if it was the kids themselves. Skills and confidence and endurance.


Courage or selfishness? I've seen players like this over the years on my children's team and personally played with individuals who fit this description. They were the most frustrating to watch or play with.


----------



## carla hinkle (Sep 5, 2019)

vivamexico said:


> These kids played with my kids at different ages and were recently offered spots on top academy teams. Some common things about these players on their teams: they were the fastest, had the most endurance, had the most shots (not the most goals), they played the most minutes, had very good control and skill (top 3 on the team). I think many of their peers, and parents, were in awe of how hard these kids were able to play, and how long, without really looking tired. Another common thing was that these kids, when given the chance to pass or make someone else better, they rarely did. They were more likely to take players on and had the courage to lose the ball in critical areas whereas other players were looking to pass to them. They took free kicks and stepped up to take PKs. These kids would not get yelled at by the coaches for making mistakes, usually, or get taken out, but other players would, so they were coached differently too. I always wondered if it was their parents egging them to play that way, or if it was the kids themselves. Skills and confidence and endurance.


Wow. Fastest, most endurance, great skills & control, stepping up to take PKs/free kicks seem like good markers for a top youth player. Kids who rarely pass, would rather go 1 v 1 and lose the ball, seems like the opposite. But maybe it's what @timbuck says, coach sees the individual talent & thinks he can turn the kid into a great team player. 

I would think such a strategy would work out for a kid so long as they are head and shoulders above not only their own team but the opposing team. But once the competition is a higher level I wouldn't think the individual superstar technique would be as effective or as popular with coaches. If you are scoring a lot going 1 v 1  that is one thing, constantly losing the ball and getting clogged up in defenders is something else.


----------



## Justus (Sep 5, 2019)

carla hinkle said:


> Wow. Fastest, most endurance, great skills & control, stepping up to take PKs/free kicks seem like good markers for a top youth player. Kids who rarely pass, would rather go 1 v 1 and lose the ball, seems like the opposite. But maybe it's what @timbuck says, coach sees the individual talent & thinks he can turn the kid into a great team player.
> 
> I would think such a strategy would work out for a kid so long as they are head and shoulders above not only their own team but the opposing team. But once the competition is a higher level I wouldn't think the individual superstar technique would be as effective or as popular with coaches. If you are scoring a lot going 1 v 1  that is one thing, constantly losing the ball and getting clogged up in defenders is something else.


Unless the top star grabs the ball away from the other player who wants to have a try too.  Again, the DA is for development, not trying to win game or score the most goals in a 9-1 thrashing from out of state team.


----------



## espola (Sep 5, 2019)

carla hinkle said:


> Wow. Fastest, most endurance, great skills & control, stepping up to take PKs/free kicks seem like good markers for a top youth player. Kids who rarely pass, would rather go 1 v 1 and lose the ball, seems like the opposite. But maybe it's what @timbuck says, coach sees the individual talent & thinks he can turn the kid into a great team player.
> 
> I would think such a strategy would work out for a kid so long as they are head and shoulders above not only their own team but the opposing team. But once the competition is a higher level I wouldn't think the individual superstar technique would be as effective or as popular with coaches. If you are scoring a lot going 1 v 1  that is one thing, constantly losing the ball and getting clogged up in defenders is something else.


The dribble until you lose it style looks great up to about age 12.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Sep 5, 2019)

vivamexico said:


> These kids played with my kids at different ages and were recently offered spots on top academy teams. Some common things about these players on their teams: they were the fastest, had the most endurance, had the most shots (not the most goals), they played the most minutes, had very good control and skill (top 3 on the team). I think many of their peers, and parents, were in awe of how hard these kids were able to play, and how long, without really looking tired. Another common thing was that these kids, when given the chance to pass or make someone else better, they rarely did. They were more likely to take players on and had the courage to lose the ball in critical areas whereas other players were looking to pass to them. They took free kicks and stepped up to take PKs. These kids would not get yelled at by the coaches for making mistakes, usually, or get taken out, but other players would, so they were coached differently too. I always wondered if it was their parents egging them to play that way, or if it was the kids themselves. Skills and confidence and endurance.


What happens when you recruit 11 of these studs onto a team and they have to share ONE ball?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 5, 2019)

Messi>CR7 said:


> What happens when you recruit 11 of these studs onto a team and they have to share ONE ball?


Lord of the Flies


----------



## Justus (Sep 5, 2019)

Messi>CR7 said:


> What happens when you recruit 11 of these studs onto a team and they have to share ONE ball?


They don't share the rock unless they play for the coach up North.  This has become a "I have better skills than you contest" and in order to perform in front of the judges you need the rock.  My dd loves to pass (the naysayers say she's afraid....hahahahaha) and is looking to share with the whole team so they can win.  Ball hogg teams never win the big game, impossible......DA has not provided a sharing environment imo.


----------



## blam (Sep 5, 2019)

Passing is very important BUT I think this is not always true.

Passing is very important undisputed only for the build up phase. Just like getting the field as wide as possible.

Once the ball is in the final third, 1v1, dribbling, quick 1 -2 passes etc. etc. may be more important, depending on the players and team. 

In fact, once it is in the final third, you probably want to make the field small at times by crowding the PK. If staying wide still applies, why aren't wingers standing at the corner flags? Point proven by contradiction.

A lot of coaches correctly emphasize passing as important but I believe it is misinterpreted wrongly because it applies only during build up. Once in the final 3rd, passing/dribbling/ are all both important depending on the team. Passing cannot be undisputed rated as more important than dribbling once you get to the final 3rd.


----------



## Justus (Sep 5, 2019)

blam said:


> Passing is very important BUT I think this is not always true.
> 
> Passing is very important undisputed only for the build up phase. Just like getting the field as wide as possible.
> 
> ...


Excellent take.  I'm not seeing a lot of that though.  I saw defenders/mids hold ball way to long to finish their skills routine for the judges to see or some teams would kick over the mids completely to fast frwd with hope of a score.  Not a lot of building from the back and creating space and make the opponent chase and get tired.


----------



## vivamexico (Sep 5, 2019)

Messi>CR7 said:


> What happens when you recruit 11 of these studs onto a team and they have to share ONE ball?


that's why I was thinking. What about that teamwork part of the game? I guess that is taught (or learned) within the context of their positive capabilities with other players at what their level?


----------



## 46n2 (Sep 5, 2019)

Great topic and obviously I only care about my kids but I do have opinion as well.
The majority of kids Ive watched that decide to go DA/ECNL are work horse's , coachable, listen well and are team players
*Skill-confidence-endurance is part of any sport really and can be taught*.  But having all three from the beginning of their young careers is a major plus.....

Remember there is a lot that *can't* be taught , like heart, attitude, drive thats something that mostly takes place off the field and unfortunately Ive seen the opposite where some talent gets overlooked for that reason.  Especially because of the Parents, you play a pivotable role in their life cycle in soccer if you believe it or not , your kid can get black balled and you'll never know it.

Personally I like the silent type, the DD/BB that just does her/his job, does take chances here and there but mostly listens to coach, plays well with the unit and stand out on their own by doing so.  And their parents that appreciate the love for the game are humble and enjoy watching everyone play.


----------



## AGINAZ (Sep 5, 2019)

blam said:


> If staying wide still applies, why aren't wingers standing at the corner flags?


Because they'd be offsides...


----------



## pewpew (Sep 5, 2019)

espola said:


> The dribble until you lose it style looks great up to about age 12.


All you can do is watch them do it repeatedly and keep muttering under your breath “pass the damn ball!!”


----------



## coachrefparent (Sep 6, 2019)

vivamexico said:


> These kids played with my kids at different ages and were recently offered spots on top academy teams. Some common things about these players on their teams: they were the fastest, had the most endurance, had the most shots (not the most goals), they played the most minutes, had very good control and skill (top 3 on the team). I think many of their peers, and parents, were in awe of how hard these kids were able to play, and how long, without really looking tired. Another common thing was that these kids, when given the chance to pass or make someone else better, they rarely did. They were more likely to take players on and had the courage to lose the ball in critical areas whereas other players were looking to pass to them. They took free kicks and stepped up to take PKs. These kids would not get yelled at by the coaches for making mistakes, usually, or get taken out, but other players would, so they were coached differently too. I always wondered if it was their parents egging them to play that way, or if it was the kids themselves. Skills and confidence and endurance.


How old are they, boys or girls, what club,  and what does "made academy mean"?


----------



## skillz91745 (Sep 7, 2019)

AGINAZ said:


> Because they'd be offsides...



Pretty sarcastic! But, it’s offside!


----------

